# Finished up a few last week.



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

Finished up a few last week for a couple shows I am doing.

First is a big Chopper with a W2 blade, stainless and silicon bronze guard and canvas micarta handle. A real brush buster.










Next a Bowie/Fighter in W pattern damascus with a hot wax finish and heat textured wrought iron guard and Stabilized redwood burl handle.










And finally a nice little Hunter Utility with Turkish Twist Damascus, again hot wax wrought guard and stainless and coined copper spacer. Handle is stabilized fiddle back maple.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice work, I really like the last one !


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

That one is a beauty. Thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My Oh My such beautiful work, the last one also peaks my interest. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice work Mr. Richards. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the award Chuck ! Between the blade and the redwood burl that Bowie fighter is wild. Excellent work on all three.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I have been wanting to know this for a while. How much would a custom blade like one of the three above run a fellow? Beautiful work by the way!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://acrichardscustomknives.com

Check out his site


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

WOW..............Those are simply amazingly beautiful works of art.

Are they for sale?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> WOW..............Those are simply amazingly beautiful works of art.
> 
> Are they for sale?


I do sell them. The Chopper and the Hunter are already sold but I can always make another. If you are interested you can PM me or email at woodchuckforge at gmail dot com

Thank you all for the feedback


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

works of art, very nice Chuck


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The redwood burl on the Damascus fighter is a great match.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow. Nice pieces. Curly maple always finishes nice.


----------

